# Neurontin?



## Stillnaked (Jan 19, 2003)

Is anyone on Neurontin for Fibro pain? I was doing searches just now and it keeps popping up! I might ask the Dr to let me try it. i am on Restoril, and Flexoril at night now, and still can't sleep, too much pain!Laurie


----------



## GailSusan (Dec 23, 2000)

My 90 y.o. mom takes Neurontin for trigeminal neuralgia pain. I don't know what it would do for fibro pain.


----------



## Paige (Apr 4, 2002)

I tried it. It made me more foggy mentally than I already was.


----------



## bkisis (Aug 15, 2002)

Hey,I'm on neurontin now for fibro/CFS, I take 300mg/twice a day. I just started it about a week ago, so far it helps a little with the pain. I still have pain but I guess u can say...on a scale of 1-10, 10 being severe, it's brought my pain down to a 7. I do feel more foggy tho, but my doc wants me to also buy glucosamine and CoQ-10...which may help even things out. Don't know if this is any help, some others I know have taken higher doses and had good results, and for others it does nothing. If nothing's working for you so far...maybe it's worth asking your doc...either way... Good Luck!


----------



## jenEbean (Apr 5, 1999)

I have been on Neurontin for over a year for my fibro pain. I take 300mg at bedtime which helps me sleep like a baby usually. 100mg in the morning. I got the foggy feeling at first but now it doesn't bother me. My doc also gives me enough that I can pop an extra pill during the day if needed. My pain has been cut in half by this. The bad side....weight gain...and no waistline anymore however, it is a trade off and I will take the weight over the pain.


----------



## Snitmom (Aug 15, 2002)

I am glad to see the posts on Neurontin.Thanks. I was given Gabapentin [same stuff], for Trigeminal neuralgia - like the first post here - and it didn't take that away completely, but I woke up one morning without leg pains. Gosh those leg pains are bad - 15 years of it - and I didn't know what I was feeling that first day. Gabapentin is helping the "Fibro" leg pains, calf cramps, etc. Still, not close to the Trigeminal neuralgia. I will not take it long, I cannot stand the idea of taking these poisens. The effect has been bad on the IBS. Constipation. Bloat. I had found a way around those problems with "alternatives" [if anyone is interested, just ask]. The TM is bad enough to make me try the gabapentin for awhile longer, until my appointment with the Oral Surgeon. Anyone else find this problem with Neurontin, Gabapentin [and are they the same as a Benzodiazepine?] And I see it is used for Borderline Personality Disorder [!see some of my other posts!].is this right, or did I read it wrong? I am getting my teeth pulled - all of them - to address the Trigeminal Neuralgia. Sorry to keep going back to that... they say extractions don't help TM, but so far extractions have not failed to take awy the immediate pains of TM.There, done.


----------



## Snitmom (Aug 15, 2002)

I see that I kept using TM to refer to Trigeminal Neuralgia. brain fogggg. I should use T.N. , for a short way to say Trigeminal Neuralgia. It is also helping me deal with the need for morphine. I can't believe how few get to use morphine for Fibro, since it works very well. They say it doesn't help Fibro pain, but it does. Maybe I don't have fibro, and the pains are somethinbg else, but I doubt it. I guess they "just know whats good for us" and keep morphine away from Fibros because we will become addicted, and it might lead to Marijuana!! Well, thats a bit of a joke. If we would be satisfied with Marijuana, that would be the best way to deal with Fibro if it helps. but MJ is too mild to think it could be a long term answer. Is Gabapentin/neurontin the same as Benzodiazepine? what is the mechanism that Gabpentin works by? [i.e. - an inhibitor of the ...bla bla bla. Anyone know? My pharmacist is a doink, and thinks any info might negatively affect the medicine. I find it is constipating. That was not one of the listed side effects.


----------

